# Gentoo Sources 4.2.0 with nVidia Proprietary Video Drivers

## Jon Wilder

Just FYI for those who are running the ~ tree with x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers proprietary binary blob...this driver is not yet compatible with the recently released 4.2.0 Gentoo sources. There is an incompatibility with the nvidia.ko module and Gentoo sources 4.2.0. In attempting to update to the 4.2.0 kernel, I received an incompatibility error with this module.

In reading this article -

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers#Kernel_compatibility

I learned that any new kernel release which changes the ABI drivers requires any drivers which use these ABI's to be changed accordingly. For open source drivers, especially ones distributed with the kernel, this isn't usually an issue and can be fixed quite easily since the drivers are open source. But with proprietary drivers, it's up to the hardware manufacturer to implement this change in their driver code, and when they decide to do that is anyone's guess.

To locally mask Gentoo Sources 4.2.0, I added this file entry to the /etc/portage/package.mask directory -

```

echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.2.0" > /etc/portage/package.mask/gentoo-sources

```

Once nVidia releases a driver update, you should be able to build it into the kernel with no issues.

I have tested Gentoo 4.2.0 on a different platform using an ATI Radeon onboard GPU (does not use in kernel proprietary drivers) and it seems to work fine with no issues.

----------

## Yvi71

..one could also apply this patch : http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1508.0/02260.html

but i wonder if this could be a legal problem...somehow  :Wink:   ???

At least this would be a way to test 4.2 with nvidia - drivers - if someone really really wants to. 

best regards,

yves

----------

## shadywack

Haven't found anywhere that the new 355.11 driver has been tested. I'm curious to know if nVidia has already fixed or worked around this in the latest release.

----------

## Yvi71

 *shadywack wrote:*   

> Haven't found anywhere that the new 355.11 driver has been tested. I'm curious to know if nVidia has already fixed or worked around this in the latest release.

 

Nvidia won't have to. the problem was/is (as you can see if you follow the posted link to the patch) in the kernel sources, as a symbol was exported accidentically as gpl only during a refactoring. The patch is already accepted for kernel 4.3   :Rolling Eyes:  .

shit happens...

best regards, 

yves

----------

## mpagano

Hello.

gentoo-sources-4.2.0-r1 has been committed with this patch and should hit the mirrors in a few hours.

----------

## shadywack

 *mpagano wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> gentoo-sources-4.2.0-r1 has been committed with this patch and should hit the mirrors in a few hours.

 

Awesome thanks for the info man  :Smile: 

[edit]

It's not in the bugzilla, so I'll just confirm here it fixes the bug.

----------

## mpagano

 *shadywack wrote:*   

>  *mpagano wrote:*   Hello.
> 
> gentoo-sources-4.2.0-r1 has been committed with this patch and should hit the mirrors in a few hours. 
> 
> Awesome thanks for the info man  

 

You're welcome.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit]
> 
> It's not in the bugzilla, so I'll just confirm here it fixes the bug.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559276

----------

## Jon Wilder

Was the -r1 appended to the end in the tree? On my system it's still coming up as gentoo-sources-4.2.0.

----------

## tryn

Jon Wilder

 I ran a 

```
emerge --sync
```

 around 5:00 pm and it was there then.

----------

## Jon Wilder

 *tryn wrote:*   

> Jon Wilder
> 
>  I ran a 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah yes of course. I have a server that uses a cron job to sync the tree once a day at midnight every night and /usr/portage on my client machines are mounted to /usr/portage on my server via NFS. I'll just wait till midnight on the next sync so as to not oversync.

----------

## Yvi71

 *mpagano wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> gentoo-sources-4.2.0-r1 has been committed with this patch and should hit the mirrors in a few hours.

 

Thank you very much!! Keep up the good work!    :Cool: 

best regards,

Yves

----------

